# Issue Wireless Headset works with Phillips 32PFL5332D not with other TV



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Issue:
The audio of Wireless Headset auvio 33-282 900MHz Stereo Digital Wireless Headphones : Headphones | RadioShack.com
does work at the same time with regular TV speakers with Phillips 32PFL5332D. 

This model Phillips 32PFL5332D the headset and TV speakers produce audio at the same time. 

What I want: I want the headset and the speakers to produce audio at the same time. 

I went to Video Only and tested many TV's and when I plugged the headset in the audio of the TV speakers automatically turned off and I only got audio in the headset. 

What other models of TV's will the headset and speakers work at the same time. 

The TV's I tested with did not have a software menu setting that would turn no the input and the speakers at the same time. 
What causes this?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have a headset on, why would you want the speakers on as well? :scratch:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> What causes this?


It's how the specific TV is designed. Some allow both headset and speakers, some don't. I have a 55" Samsung that allows both.


> If you have a headset on, why would you want the speakers on as well? :scratch:


Personally I'm hard of hearing. I use a headset and the wife can listen at low volumes.

​


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This is not an uncommon need. I ran into it many times over the years with one viewer who had hearing problems while the others did not. You just have to check on each model to see how it works. Some allow both to operate, some do not.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Is there something in the manual that would describe the function? Would it depend on what jack I am using. For example if I use the head phone jack then the tv audio speakers would turn off. But if I use the audio out then the speakers would work at the same time of the tv speakers. 

Mike P. 
Would you provide me the model number of the Samsung TV you have. I would like to look up the manual for it and compare it to a manual of the TV I have that I know it does not work on and see if there is something in there (a spec) that tells me that a headset will or will not work at the same time. 

I am wondering if it is a manufacture thing. So far we have Mike P with a Samsung and he states it works and I have a Phillips TV and it works.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

My experience is that many sets will allow it, but you can't assume that. You cannot assume that the documentation is clear on the matter. If a manual says it is able to do so, you can be pretty safe in believing it, but many are not so clear.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm away at work until the 29th and I don't remember the model number off hand. Your wireless headset has RCA connections, did you try connecting to the L + R audio out jacks on any TV's?


----------

